
Why are American homes so big? - AriaMinaei
https://www.theatlantic.com/family/archive/2019/09/american-houses-big/597811/
======
spsful
"land-use regulations in the U.S. tend to be more lax than those in other
places. “In most European countries, it’s much harder legally to build on
unbuilt area than it is here,” she said. One reason European policy didn’t
gravitate as much toward sprawl is that many European countries were much
poorer than the U.S. until about half a century ago, so they didn’t have the
same resources to build lots of large houses."

I don't understand this. Since the European nations were relatively poor
compared to their American counterpart, they made land plots smaller? The
article doesn't provide any specific examples of this, so I don't understand
how it is an explanation. Otherwise a great and informative article.

